# Thumbnails



## Dover (Dec 25, 2013)

What attracts you with thumbnails; an image relating to the story, or an info-image? 

What do you think attracts more people to the story, is what I am looking for really.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2013)

As someone who judges books by their covers, I'd go with image thumbnails related to the story.

But that's just like, my opinion man.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 25, 2013)

Conker said:


> As someone who judges books by their covers, I'd go with image thumbnails related to the story.
> 
> But that's just like, my opinion man.



I see what you did there 

It depends on the story. If it's uh...adult in variety, it usually doesn't matter since people who are gonna read it are specifically looking for that content anyways, just tag it appropriately and the audience will find you. If it's a regular story, then definitely go with an image related to the story instead. Most people -will- judge a book by its cover if they're just browsing stories.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 25, 2013)

It doesn't really matter to me. I'll read a synopsis of it and if it interests me, I'll read it. If it doesn't, then I won't.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 25, 2013)

Some of my favorite books have boring-ass covers. Patterson can't publish a book with an interesting cover to save his life, and all of Rice's new editions were just obscure references in photo form. As long as it's at least slightly relevant, and visually appealing, it's good.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 26, 2013)

Books are a little different than random online submissions, though.  I know I had a rather grand result when I decided to do full-blown cover art for a story I posted on Weasyl.  I'm not sure how many people ended up actually reading the story, but it got a hell of a lot more views than it normally would have.  To answer the question, that was art of a scene from the story (I did a new piece of art for each chapter I posted).
But, you know, that's one data point, so take it for what it is.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd rather have a relevant picture. Those info pics are so boring and don't appeal to me in any way.


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 26, 2013)

On FA, I pay a _lot_ more attention to the description and the first few paragraphs than to the thumbnail used. That said, I tend to advocate for anything other than the default FA thumbnail, whether it's directly related to that particular story or not -- though if the story is adult, I can see where it might be helpful to use an info-type listing orientation/kinks/warnings and such, to give a potential reader that info at a glance.


----------



## Pine (Dec 26, 2013)

Usually thumbnails of pretentious band-geek tigers are enough to tell me that the material is not worth reading.


----------



## Dover (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey, thanks everyone for posting. Very helpful information. I don't think its going to be a book, but as an ongoing chapter series story type thing. Too small to be the full blown thing. Sorry I got caught up with family on the holiday and today so I didn't have time to check back.



M. LeRenard said:


> To answer the question, that was art of a scene from the story (I did a new piece of art for each chapter I posted).
> But, you know, that's one data point, so take it for what it is.



I thought about doing this as well.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

Poetigress said:


> though if the story is adult, I can see where it might be helpful to use an info-type listing orientation/kinks/warnings and such, to give a potential reader that info at a glance.



ALLL this
Especially if it's not in the keywords.

But if it's a general story, some art relevant to the story is neat.


----------



## Dover (Dec 26, 2013)

I have yet to try my hand at writing erotica. Mainly cause when I RP'd with my late bf, it was 3+ hours long xD. Also I'm not sure how it would turn out really. I would do it only if requested I suppose, but that's not what I'll write in free time. XD I see what you mean though with that genre.


----------



## ACraZ (Dec 28, 2013)

Pine said:


> Usually thumbnails of pretentious band-geek tigers are enough to tell me that the material is not worth reading.


Oooooooooh snap!

Anyway I know from experience that a good title, good first-thing-you-read (like I put the first paragraph, not the intro, first to pull 'em in), and, most importantly, a good thumbnail is all it takes to get lots of views. I can't say the ratio of views to real reads, but a thumbnail that is clickbait and related to the story helps with the number of views.

Something I have also found is that if you have chapter 2 through infinity, don't say that in the title. In your intro, sure, tell people they aren't reading the first in the series and direct them to it, maybe the bit of writing they have read makes them interested enough to read more, but telling someone that what they are clicking on is chapter 23... well they will naturally get discouraged, move on, and never give your work a chance


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been told that you should be using Thumbnails gets you a lot more views - specifically to bait people into thinking that it's a picture. 

Yeah, how many of those views actually read it, though?


----------



## Dover (Dec 28, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> I know from experience that a good title, good first-thing-you-read (like I put the first paragraph, not the intro, first to pull 'em in), and, most importantly, a good thumbnail is all it takes to get lots of views.
> 
> Something I have also found is that if you have chapter 2 through infinity, don't say that in the title.



â€¢I have a generic title I'll be using, with all different subtitles. They aren't numbered. And I actually got an artist friend who will do my thumbnails and cover pictures today which is great!
â€¢Because I don't have the numbered chapters and they are all categorized by subtitles, I hadn't planned on noting that it except in the description, where chapter one will always be linked to.

this is very good information. Thank you.



Digitalpotato said:


> I've been told that you should be using Thumbnails gets you a lot more views - specifically to bait people into thinking that it's a picture.
> 
> Yeah, how many of those views actually read it, though?



I don't think it _should_ trick bait anyone since there are markings to indicate writing vs. Images. More power to the thumbnail users if they do though!
and as for the views, I don't think many are read either. This is probably the hardest field to get attention in xD.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 31, 2013)

Dover said:


> I don't think it _should_ trick bait anyone since there are markings to indicate writing vs. Images. More power to the thumbnail users if they do though!
> and as for the views, I don't think many are read either. This is probably the hardest field to get attention in xD.



No kidding. Authors always get the shaft in the fandom. Someone could doodle on a cocktail napkin and get way more attention than someone who put thought into a story. XD


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 31, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> No kidding. Authors always get the shaft in the fandom. Someone could doodle on a cocktail napkin and get way more attention than someone who put thought into a story. XD


The trick is to cater to an extremely specific fetish~

I kinda wanna try my hand at writing stories, but I've thought about this issue too, and it kinda blows :<


----------



## Conker (Jan 1, 2014)

Matt Conner said:


> The trick is to cater to an extremely specific fetish~
> 
> I kinda wanna try my hand at writing stories, but I've thought about this issue too, and it kinda blows :<


Yeah. I find that writing is more a "love for the craft" thing than a "Get shitloads of readers" thing.


----------



## Dover (Jan 2, 2014)

Conker said:


> Yeah. I find that writing is more a "love for the craft" thing than a "Get shitloads of readers" thing.



I love writing, and I want to be recognized for it. Is that so wrong? XD

On a side note, what's more attractive for readers, landscape or portraits? I was thinking of doing a bit of both, since both, tend to be visually appealing.


----------

